# Fatal Bike Accident Shuts Highway 17 Ramp to Lark Avenenue, Los Gatos



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Feb 1, 2010 11:31 am US/Pacific
http://cbs5.com/local/los.gatos.accident.2.1462537.html
Fatal Bike Accident Shuts Highway 17 Ramps LOS GATOS (CBS 5 / BCN) ―

A bicyclist was killed in Los Gatos Monday morning when he was struck by a sport utility vehicle, Los Gatos-Monte Sereno police Sgt. Kerry Harris said. 

Police received a call about 8:50 a.m. reporting an injury collision on Lark Avenue at Garden Hill Drive. 

While officers were on their way, they received a second report saying that a vehicle had hit a bicyclist and had rolled over, Harris said. 

When officers arrived, they found witnesses performing CPR on the bicyclist. The officers took over CPR until paramedics arrived and pronounced the man dead. 

The driver of the SUV, a Chevrolet Blazer, was taken to Santa Clara Valley Medical Center, Harris said. He did not know the extent of the driver's injuries. 

The bicyclist was not carrying any identification and police were still working to find out who he was, Harris said. 

The California Highway Patrol closed the Lark Avenue off-ramps from both northbound and southbound Highway 17 while police investigated the accident, CHP Officer Peter Van Eckhardt said.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

francois said:


> While officers were on their way, they received a second report saying that a vehicle had hit a bicyclist and had rolled over...
> 
> The bicyclist was not carrying any identification and police were still working to find out who he was...
> 
> The California Highway Patrol closed the Lark Avenue off-ramps from both northbound and southbound Highway 17.


The SUV rolled? That couldn't have been caused by hitting the bike. Out of control?

Another message reminding us to carry ID (and emergency number). (I carry a ziplock with ID, a little cash, and cell.)

Don't know if the ramps were involved, but they are definitely among the least safe places for cyclists. They always call for super alertness.

Sad to hear.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The mercury has this:



> Based on their preliminary investigation, police say both the bicyclist and motorist were traveling eastbound on Lark Avenue at the time of the collision. Police are at the hospital this morning and waiting for the chance to interview the driver, Harris said.


I got caught in that traffic this morning. I know that intersection well, and although there is lots of traffic passing thru there, about the only way I can imagine you can get hit traveling eastbound is if a car swings too wide leaving Hwy 17 from the double left turn. That's also the only way I figure you could roll an SUV. I'm not a fan of riding Lark, but eastbound isn't too bad. No way I ride westbound there.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*The victim was riding on a sidewalk*

According to this article the victim was riding on a sidewalk when he got hit. Sounds like the case of extremely reckless driving.

"The bicyclist was actually riding on the sidewalk and was hit by the front of the SUV," said Harris. "The SUV then hit a traffic safety barrier, then continued across the intersection, where it ran into a traffic signal, then flipped over on its side."​
So sad...

K-Zero


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

From the news report this evening it sounded like the SUV was out of control, possibly from taking the offramp of Highway 17 headed south. To be hit while riding on the sidewalk is total reckless driving, and now manslaughter or even murder.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

This is so f'ing unbelievable. Not even safe on the sidewalk?
Unbelievable.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://cbs5.com/video/[email protected]

Joshua West, 28 yrs old. RIP.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> To be hit while riding on the sidewalk is total reckless driving, and now manslaughter or even murder.


I'd be very surprised if the driver gets anything more than a slap on the wrist. They rarely do.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

I do a lot of work in the Los Gatos area and take that exit all the times, drivers are always going too fast or trying to beat the light at that intersection. RIP


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

The driver has been arrested

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_14317361?source=rss


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

That's such a sad event. To think you're riding to your physical therapist and not knowing you're about to get run over. To make things worse is that he has a daughter. Prayers go out to his family. I hope the driver gets the max.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wow!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Can someone explain why why Deputy Counsil was not also arrested and charged with manslaughter when he killing 2 cyclists after falling asleep at the wheel in Cupertino?? http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local&id=6009151


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*That story will break your heart*



snapdragen said:


> The driver has been arrested
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_14317361?source=rss



Single dad, raising his 7 year old daughter by himself. Totally devoted. You have to ask why of all people?


----------

